# Merry Christmas



## FabioRAF (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to ww2aircraft.net and friends from me and Romagna Air Finders




( this is the last visit of EADS and Messerscmitt Foundation to our museum in Italy)
ROMAGNA AIR FINDERS - Messerschmitt a Fusignano

Ciao

Fabio RAF


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Xmas Fabio....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas from Oz...Fabio.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas from New Zealand, Fabio.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Fabio!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy Holidays Fabio. That looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## FabioRAF (Dec 26, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Happy Holidays Fabio. That looks like a great place to visit.



Sure, this is the our passion:
ROMAGNA AIR FINDERS - I RECUPERI

The forum is in Italian, but there are good translators online

We are all voluntary ones and everything to our expenses

Ciao

Fabio


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas.


----------

